# Feed Oats and Seed Oats?



## Handgunner (Sep 25, 2004)

Pardon my ignorance, but does it matter which one is planted for the fall?  Only reason I ask, is today my uncle caught me off-gaurd with the planting of my food plot.  The rain is coming, he plowed and of course after all the feed and seed stores closed, he comes up to tell me he's ready to plant... All I could find was "feed oats"...  So I'm putting 200lbs down this evening.  I figured something is better than nothing... 200lbs = $24.  So if it doesn't come up, I've not lost much.

The plot is about 200 yards long, and about 20 yards wide.  Here it is...  I'm going to hopefully overseed monday or tuesday with some rape... How much rape would you recommend, and how would you put it spread it?


----------



## bigunga1 (Sep 25, 2004)

feed oats will grow after they have been through a horses digestive system... 

i put 5 truck loads of horse manure on my garden one year... i had everything from wheat to oats to corn to you name it..... 

real green too.....

and its usually free.... just a lot of shovels full....


----------



## bigunga1 (Sep 25, 2004)

if there is any corn left in that patch i don't believe you need much of a food plot....


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 25, 2004)

bigunga1 said:
			
		

> if there is any corn left in that patch i don't believe you need much of a food plot....


I use CLEANED OATS! by faithway they grow good $6.00 a #50 bag . I can't tell the difference in the way they grow. THE deert love them! I get mine at Capps feed store on PhenixCity Al.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 25, 2004)

Delton I plant feed wheat and feed oats . Is that some type of field corn, mule corn or is it a hybrid sweet corn .


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 25, 2004)

*Feeling Your Oats*

Delton:  You will do well with feed grade seeds for your winter plot.  I have never planted oats alone, but have planted feed grade oats mixed with feed grade wheat with excellent results.

My fear is your seeding rate is much too high.  I believe that 80 to 100 pounds per acre would be about the proper rate.  You have planted 200 pounds on 8/10 of an acre.

It will be risky to overseed rape where you are likely to be heavily overstocked with oats.  The oats simply will overwhelm the rape before it could get a start.  I suggest that you wait a few days to see what your germination is like.  If your germination is poor, then go ahead with your rape.  on the other hand if you get good germination with your oats, you will see that you have so many stems of oats that there is simply no room for your rape.

Sounds like you need to pick yourself another corner of a field for your rape.

If you are overstocked with oats, you can increase your fertilization rate and still have a good green plot for your game.

Vernon


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the responses, gents.

Bigun, there's still some corn left in that field, but not much.  That patch of corn did very well... I had 3-5 ears per stalk in some places.  My other corn patch didn't do as well.  It got over-run with bermuda grass and sandspurs...

It's a shame deer don't eat those two freebies...    If they did, I wouldn't worry about planting anything. 

Vernon, I may have went heavy with the oats.  My thinking was plant enough to allow for the turkeys, crows, etc...  If they even eat oat seeds... : I'll do as you say though and wait to see how it germinates before putting down the rape.  That plot is in somewhat of a secluded spot so I'm expecting, as in years past, a lot of browsing by the deer.  I was thinking better too much than not enough.  But I may have done the opposite...I hope not.

The reason I planted only oats, is around here, the deer don't seem to like the rye and wheat.  I planted strips a couple years ago and literally seen the deer walk across the rye/wheat to get to the oats.  My cousin did the same...

You got me worried.  I hope my trying to do good don't prove to be my downfall....  

I'll let y'all know as it grows.


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey Delton... if it doesnt grow??? Is that baiting ???


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 26, 2004)

i have sown wild oats before, but that was back in the seventie's....
hopefully, none came up.

   :speechles  :


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Dbodkin --  I don't know, 'cause "I made a reasonable attempt to cover them up"...   

Ramblin -- Somehow I expected that from someone, and I wasn't surprised that it was you!


----------



## CAL (Sep 26, 2004)

Oats,32# per.bu.,64 lbs.would have been a gracious plenty.Like Mr.Holt said,increase your fert.and enjoy the foliage.Add about a 100# of N and your plot will be green.It will be o.k. since you are not planting to harvest.I sure would add some more feet.and some nitrogen!

I keep telling y'all that rack ain't right!


----------



## Son (Sep 26, 2004)

*Oats*

I've had good results with feed oats, the downfall with oats are, they aren't as tolerable to hard freezes as wheat or abruzzi rye. So, I like to mix oats and wheat or rye. Also like to add the old style Georgia collards to the mix. Deer love collards. Don't forget of fertilize well, and add nitrogen when and if your plots start to yellow.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 27, 2004)

Too much of a good thing is often bad. Mr Vernon gave good advice. We had a sack of seed left from last year and weevils all in it. Somehow we missed planting it last year, and planted it this year and I'll bet at least 50% germination. Only in a scenario like that would I double up on seeds. You plant them too think and they just don't grow [properly.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 27, 2004)

With all this rain we've had, I'll be lucky to have 1/2 of what I put down, still in the plot...   : 

Too much rain can be a bad thing also...

Oh well, time will tell I suppose.


----------

